# Redesigned website after bad reviews C&C



## ki_user (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi everyone. Last time I asked for feedback on my website everyone was brutally honest and ripped it to shreds. Taking everyone's feedback into account I have completely redesigned it.

Digicase Photography, Bridgend based professional photographer

I would love to know what you think of this one, and wait with interest to hear your comments good or bad.

Thanks in advance for taking the time to look and post.

Lee.


----------



## DrunkenGiraffe (Sep 24, 2010)

I love the simplicity of the first page. 
I like the layout of the next page, but I feel like the photos do not appear for long enough to properly look at...actually but then if I saw a photo I was really interested in it would make me go into the gallery to look at it...so I dunno
I don't really like the photo you used in the about me section. To me it looks amateurish, but that may be because I have just seen it done so many times.
Everything else I like.


----------



## flea77 (Sep 24, 2010)

I agree the first page is simple, maybe overly so. The next page of course just gives me a big gray box telling me I need flash, so I wasn't really impressed.

Allan


----------



## ki_user (Sep 24, 2010)

Thank you both for your feedback


----------



## FlashThat (Sep 24, 2010)

Are you planning on having your website with Wix temporarily or are you going to get your website hosted and/or designed? If not, the Wix layout is fine and good but won't help you appear on search engines. It seems like its heavy on the flash too.  

If your budget is tight, but you would like to show up on search engines, etc.. You might want to Google "buy website templates" and you can buy them cheap.  

Good luck.


----------



## rCOSIO (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey Ki ... looks ok. I would definitaly pay the extra $4.99 a month to WIX to go "premium" so you do not have ANY of their company info or adds on your page. This will also get rid of Wix FaviCon logo that everyone sees.

Also, I believe in the Wix Settings, you can make it be centered on "everyones" computer ... the home screen seems to be to the left a bit. 

Lastly, the "about me" page is the exact same picture that the Wix template offes. Maybe change the picture? 

I'm definitely not giving you a hard time. Just giving you some info that others see, and also that I am a Wix user as well. 

Good luck!


----------



## ki_user (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks both, the wix will go when I am happy with it 1st page is not wix and allows me to appear on search engines


----------



## snichols (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi,

I would add a lost ot the companies and/or papers you have worked for. Potential clients will feel more confident if they feel that they are in good company. Otherwise, it can look like you are an amateur trying to break into commercial work.

Nice imagery though.

Steve Nichols
Author of "Better PR and Editorial Photography" 
See Learn how to take editorial and PR images you can be proud of


----------



## ghache (Oct 20, 2010)

FlashThat said:


> Are you planning on having your website with Wix temporarily or are you going to get your website hosted and/or designed? If not, the Wix layout is fine and good but won't help you appear on search engines. It seems like its heavy on the flash too.
> 
> If your budget is tight, but you would like to show up on search engines, etc.. You might want to Google "buy website templates" and you can buy them cheap.
> 
> Good luck.


 

that is not true, 

I am using and Wix and try photography by guillaume in google and you will find me first thing.

The thing with free wix is that you dont have a domain.
buy yourself a domain, and a really cheap hosting, the cheapest you can find.

created a index.html and add your www.wix.com/useraccount webpage url embeded in that index.html and your good to go.

you dont need a large bandwidh hosting ethier since the hosting is only redirecting from your domain to the wix page and wix does all the file hosting/transfer


----------



## ki_user (Oct 20, 2010)

snichols said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would add a lost ot the companies and/or papers you have worked for. Potential clients will feel more confident if they feel that they are in good company. Otherwise, it can look like you are an amateur trying to break into commercial work.
> 
> ...



Thanks, and great idea, I have made a start



ghache said:


> FlashThat said:
> 
> 
> > Are you planning on having your website with Wix temporarily or are you going to get your website hosted and/or designed? If not, the Wix layout is fine and good but won't help you appear on search engines. It seems like its heavy on the flash too.
> ...



I guess you are the one in Canada, because the 1st one is a guy from Austrailia.

With the greatest of respect you should be high in google for "photography by guillaume" I can't imagine there are that many with that name and unless they know you people are not going to search for that phrase.

Where do you list for (your town name) photographer, if you put "bridgend photographer" into google I am towards the top of page two.

it's taken a lot of hard work to get there though.


----------

